

Learning Notes – Beginning Objective-C Programming - eugenis
http://localhost:8888/learning/beginning-objective-c-programming.html

======
moshberm
Localhost?

~~~
ingve
I guess the link was supposed to be [http://eugenis.org/learning/beginning-
objective-c-programmin...](http://eugenis.org/learning/beginning-objective-c-
programming.html)

~~~
eugenis
Look like I can't change the link, re-post again here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7701902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7701902)

Sorry for the confusion caused :(

